# Differance between mitre and t-track



## ScottGoddard (4 Sep 2017)

Hi - I am looking to add a t-track to my cross cut sledge. However, when looking i can buy a mitre slot and t-track slot (UKJ stuff). I can't see the difference between these as the dimensions are the same.


----------



## galleywood (4 Sep 2017)

I think you will find that although the external dimensions are the same, the internal ones and the form are not.
The mitre track is for dropping in the tongue of the mitre gauge whilst the T track is for retaining and allowing a bolt head to slide along it.


----------



## ed-fish (2 Dec 2017)

Thanks for the clarification. Most helpful


----------



## sunnybob (2 Dec 2017)

I have both T track and mitre track on my router table.
I've just checked axminsters site and there appears to be a screw up on their pages. 
The mitre track I have uses angled sides. The T track uses a straight sided slot.
The web site pages have that reversed.
I'll e mail my axminster contact tomorrow (oh, just realised thats sunday, might not get a reply till monday).

Meanwhile, I would advise against buying untill the query is answered.


----------



## sunnybob (3 Dec 2017)

I've sent a query regarding the web pages, but in the meantime, I have found these links that correspond to the tracking that I have.
This is the straight sided T track;
http://www.axminster.co.uk/ujk-technolo ... k-ax889077

This is the dovetailed mitre track that I have;
http://www.axminster.co.uk/ujk-technolo ... ack-502713

There is also a T track with tapered sides;
http://www.axminster.co.uk/ujk-technolo ... ack-502712
which might be causing some confusion.


----------

